# 1940 WESTERN FLYER SUPREME



## 39zep (Feb 27, 2020)

My latest build.  1940 Western Flyer Supreme.  Pretty unusual bike.  One year only.  Came in only one color.  Rich "Williamsburg Brown" with “fancy” cream trim. Pretty low key graphics for a deluxe bike.  Kind of the forgotten CWC 4 gill.  Here are the bikes I know of.  Any info CABER's can provide greatly appreciated.












Joe M in PA.











JAF/CO's



Not sure who owns, recently passed through McCaskey's shop with a broken spring.



Sorry, couldn't find where I grabbed this photo to credit the owner.
Amazing work, Congrats!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## 1motime (Feb 27, 2020)

Just when you think you have seen it all!  WOW!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 28, 2020)

I remember @Freqman1 had one a few years back.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 28, 2020)

rollfaster said:


> I remember @Freqman1 had one a few years back.



Mine is not a WF--badged as Roadmaster but it is a Four Gill. Underrated bikes. For every Four Gill I can find two Bluebirds! Great job on yours Jeff. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 28, 2020)

Awesome Flyer Jeff!
Great job!
Did you lace HD spokes on the wheels?
They look "Beefy"
I love the straight down-tube frame with the curved rear stays; Fabulous!
My dad was a body-man/painter, so I don't do it; but love to see Fine Art.


----------



## 1motime (Feb 28, 2020)

Those lights are unreal!  Fantastic restoration!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 28, 2020)

Not one, but,
 TWO PERSONS REFLECTO LIGHTS!
You’ve got to be SHI++ing me!
Hey, come on man!
Share the wealth. That’s not fair, to take up two such unobtainable lights for just one bike.

Just kidding!
I’d say, that I’m sorry that I won’t be seeing that bike in it’s rat rod primer coat anymore, but as always.
Fantastic work, Jeff!


----------



## 39zep (Feb 28, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Not one, but,
> TWO PERSONS REFLECTO LIGHTS!
> You’ve got to be SHI++ing me!
> Hey, come on man!
> ...




Thanks Marty.
Pic of the bare metal warrior. Had an amazing look to it, but intent was always to paint. Color match came from the inside of Jim’s tank. Bare metal mock up serves two purposes. Breaks the bike in before paint and second it documents the bike. People see it,  pics on the cabe etc, document that the bike is legit.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## 1motime (Feb 28, 2020)

[QUOTE="WetDogGraphix, post: 1129007, member: 

Arm or head?


----------



## charnleybob (Mar 7, 2020)

To the best of my knowledge, there are 7 of these.
The 6 pictured here and a basket case I had that I sold a couple of years ago.
There are probably more, but I don't know of them.
Also, there really should be a " 4 Gill" club and register.


----------



## SKPC (Mar 7, 2020)

These are certainly beautifully designed bicycles.  No doubt about it. Thanks for sharing this..


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 21, 2020)

Great job, great color combo, I love the headlights!

-Mike


----------



## OZ1972 (Mar 22, 2020)

Very beautiful bikes guys !


----------



## charnleybob (Mar 22, 2020)

Putting two of the heaviest, thinnest metal lights on a bike is about as crazy as a Batwing light.
It's understandable that this was a only a one year offering.


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 23, 2020)

I had one, sold it in 2015 but I don't remember where it went, California probably.


----------

